# Nov. 2nd.



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

Interesting!

Day of the Dead: An American Holiday (SLIDESHOW)


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

Indeed!

I'm getting about a thousand different thoughts right now.
For instance, how death is viewed, based on religion or lack of it.
And the real meaning of death and what comes after it, if anything.

Face it, there are few eye witness accounts, and few people believe them anyway.
Is it coincidence that the observance closely follows Halloween?
Is it ominous that it comes right before the election?
_And I don't even like zombie movies!_

I suppose my view is slanted by the fact that it's almost a miracle that i am still alive.

By many accounts i should have died way back in 1957, but about a dozen people kept that from happening. Living on borrowed time is one thing, but doing it at age five makes it look even more strange. When that was followed by several more near-death experiences it made me wonder.

At first i took it to mean that i would definitely die young, before age 40, but over time i changed my mind. _Flip-flopped?_ 
Especially around the time when i turned 50.

I started to think i was put here to accomplish something. Maybe i was meant to endure life until i began to understand it. _Maybe we all are._
And if i ever gained some small understanding of it it would become something else entirely. It did.

I would like to go on, and i will later, but that's enough for now.
It's my turn to read what others write.


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

> I suppose my view is slanted by the fact that it's almost a miracle that i am still alive.
> 
> By many accounts i should have died way back in 1957, but about a dozen people kept that from happening. Living on borrowed time is one thing, but doing it at age five makes it look even more strange. When that was followed by several more near-death experiences it made me wonder.
> 
> ...


Here in San Miguel de Allende, elsewhere probably too, the first day, on Nov.1, is called Día de los Angelitos, and its about infants and children who passed on.

Día de los Muertos here us Nov. 2. It's truly incredible. People contemplate their own mortality in their own personal, ever-evolving way, surrounded by the people they love and the people who love them, both living and dead.

Much to be learned from all this!

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Interesting!
> 
> Day of the Dead: An American Holiday (SLIDESHOW)


Very nice. Thanks

Sent from my iPod touch using ExpatForum


----------



## edgeee (Jun 21, 2012)

And now the day is here.

Won't some of all you wonderful regulars share what it means to you?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

edgeee said:


> And now the day is here.
> 
> Won't some of all you wonderful regulars share what it means to you?


Since my father passed away a few years ago, on this day I put together an _ofrenda_ for him in my apartment. It gives me a good chance to think about his life and what he means to me and makes me feel a bit more Mexican. On a lighter note, it gives me an excuse to go shopping for Día de muertos artesanías for my collection!


----------



## Heyduke (Jun 17, 2012)

Yesterday I visited Romerello here in Chiapas. Its a Indigenous town of Chamulans. Each grave has a door on it. During DOD they open the doors so the dead can come out and visit. They have a carnival in the cemetery and food stalls along with vendors
selling everything you can imagine. Everyone was having a good time setting with their dead relatives talking drinking pox, Beer, and coke. They were leaving their favorite food of the dead. I thought it was a very healthy way to celebrate.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful experience today. We went up a narrow dirt road overgrown with greenery; trees, bushes, wisps and stalks and leaves, to the little cemetery for our small town of Playa Ventura. Others had been walking up, their arms filled with flowers so we had them jump in the truck and up the hill we went.

The town was there, caring for their loved ones; putting fresh flowers of 
beautiful colors everywhere, pulling weeds and picking up nature's debris. Guitars and an accordion played, songs were sung. They came today for El Dia de Muertos, not scary or even sad, but a celebration of their loved ones. People took care of their family plots, then came together in one area for a special mass. They sang and prayed, the padre spoke of love, it was such a gift to be able to be a part of it.

After the mass there was food. I have come to know that every celebration here is Mexico has food! I am very grateful to have been there to share their day, our townspeople are beautiful, loving and kind. My neighbors....


----------

